# Yellow spotted monitor



## lizardloco (May 26, 2011)

People are saying that this species has been wiped out by cane toads?
Is this true?
I don't really think it's true but.......


----------



## saximus (May 26, 2011)

I saw a doco that said they are in danger because of them. That's just about all ecosystems where they join the food chain though


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

not all parts of the NT can support cane toads 
these areas still have healthy populations of monitors and elapids...
other areas not so much


----------



## gillsy (May 26, 2011)

They have suffered in some areas as stated, but alot of animals in QLD where they took a hit because of toads are on their way back.

They will suffer for years, but will make a come back.


----------



## dozerman (May 27, 2011)

Did anyone breed their Panoptes last season?

Did anyone breed their Panoptes last season?


----------



## richardsc (Jun 1, 2011)

yes

yes

u see a few juvies advertised so they must,wish we could keep them here in vic


----------

